# WTB Drop Bar Shifter Adapter Question



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi - Can someone with these adapters measure & tell me what dimensions "A" and "B" are?

I'm making a set and need these dimensions as a starting point.

"A" is from centerline of handlebar to back of shifter.

"B" is from centerline of bar mount to center of shifter.

Thanks!









I snagged the picture off this site, let me know if it's yours and I will give credit.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I would share that but FIRST, I require you to start posting up more of your bikes. Start a new thread any time.


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

girlonbike said:


> I would share that but FIRST, I require you to start posting up more of your bikes. Start a new thread any time.


I promise to start sharing, need some decent pics - but will start with what I have:

'98 Litespeed Unicoi - let my son borrow it, now he won't give it up.









'98 Fat Chance Ti - picked up last summer, work in progress.









'96 Fat Chance Yo Eddy - #1 ride until I get the Ti up to speed.

'91 Spec Stumpjumper Comp - $150 CL special for my son to take to college. Mint and all original except tires.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

That's great, retrodude! I appreciate peoples' rides and effort. Now, I'll try to get somebody who is better at measuring in here to help ya! You can ask DoubleCentury how awful I am at measurements.


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> You can ask DoubleCentury how awful I am at measurements.


Measure once, cut twice?



Retro Dude said:


> I snagged the picture off this site, let me know if it's yours and I will give credit.


That's my photo. A = 3 inches, B = 2 inches. The silver spacer is my addition to allow room for larger-than-child's-hands to operate. Without it A = 2.5 inches. Good luck.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

DoubleCentury is da best. Thanks!


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks GOB & DC!

I'm making mounts for a set of M732 shifters to convert the Ti Fat to drops.


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm immensely interested in this project. I'm currently in the process of adapting a Merlin with an LD and WTB Dirt Drop bars. I'm either going to go with some Suntour Command shifters or the M732s with a homemade DKG-style mount or perhaps some homemade WTB mounts. I've pondered how I would make the WTB mounts, and haven't come up with any easy way to do it. Please share how yo are going to do this. Lots of pics too.  Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Cool project RD!

Like that Yo! alot, needs more pictures.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Retro Dude said:


> Thanks GOB & DC!
> 
> I'm making mounts for a set of M732 shifters to convert the Ti Fat to drops.


I believe the Ti Fat and Yo Eddy are not the best candidates for dirt drops. Top Tubes are long and head tubes are way too short. Even the wicked, w/ it's short top tube is not good due to short head tubes.


----------



## Biketastic (May 14, 2013)

where could i find this adapter?


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Biketastic said:


> where could i find this adapter?


Time machine or a lot of patience.


----------



## Biketastic (May 14, 2013)

So they are not available to purchase anywhere? what is the name of it? thanks!


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

Wilderness Trail Bikes


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Biketastic said:


> So they are not available to purchase anywhere? what is the name of it? thanks!


If/when the next pair show up, be prepared to spend a lot for them.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

classen said:


> Wilderness Trail Bikes


Speaking of which...was that you that won the recent set?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Speaking of which...was that you that won the recent set?


With 6 seconds to go..


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Any progress on this project RD?


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

Rumpfy said:


> Speaking of which...was that you that won the recent set?


yep :rockon:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

classen said:


> yep :rockon:


Ya buddy! Nice pick up.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

classen said:


> yep :rockon:


That was a great deal considering all that was included. Usually they sell for that much alone.


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

*some progress*

Been busy with work, eagle ceremony, high school graduation, college graduation, 25th wedding anniversary, yada yada yada... anyway, this is as far as I've gotten. Modeled up & 3d printed for fit/reach. Need to get this wrapped up, going to run drops for the Blackfly Challenge again. My son confiscated my Unicoi with drops and I don't want to ride/race 40 miles of dirt roads with flats. The plan was to model & print then have friend fab a set from aluminum, looks like I'll be using the printed parts.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Retro Dude said:


> Been busy with work, eagle ceremony, high school graduation, college graduation, 25th wedding anniversary, yada yada yada... anyway, this is as far as I've gotten. Modeled up & 3d printed for fit/reach. Need to get this wrapped up, going to run drops for the Blackfly Challenge again. My son confiscated my Unicoi with drops and I don't want to ride/race 40 miles of dirt roads with flats. The plan was to model & print then have friend fab a set from aluminum, looks like I'll be using the printed parts.
> View attachment 799363
> View attachment 799364
> View attachment 799365


Very nice. Are you making extras?


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

Wow! 3D printed retro bike parts! Could jet packs and flying cars be far behind?!

Is the plastic sturdy enough to hold up to riding? Any idea about UV resistance?


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

CS2 said:


> Very nice. Are you making extras?


It's been over a year. How's the project progressing?


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

Had to drop that idea, too much flex in the FDM plastic parts.

Went a different route to mount the thumb shifters:















Now working on replacing the clamp with a custom clamp for a 31.8 bar.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Retro Dude said:


> Had to drop that idea, too much flex in the FDM plastic parts.
> 
> Went a different route to mount the thumb shifters:
> 
> ...


That's pretty ingenious. Pauls Components has a handlebar mount for Shimano thumb shifters that mounts on the tops.


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

Unfortunately, Paul's are only for bar-end & downtube shifters, not for thumb shifters.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Retro Dude said:


> Unfortunately, Paul's are only for bar-end & downtube shifters, not for thumb shifters.


You're right. It's time for thumb shifters to make a comeback. Everything old is new again.


----------



## whatisaidwas (Apr 26, 2014)

CS2 said:


> It's time for thumb shifters to make a comeback.


Thumb shifters went away? When?


----------

